# Electrolux RM 185 R 41 Liter. 3 way Absorbtion fridge. Ticking



## lkyfst (Mar 18, 2021)

Electrolux RM 185 R 41 Liter. 3 way Absorbtion fridge. 

The firdge works fine. Probably needs a service though. The fridge ticks sometimes. And sometimes ticks alot. Here is the video: 




Only ticks when running on Gas. The ticking is not for for lighting the gas. As this process is a slower tick and as I said it is working with the pilot light on. 

Appreciate any help with this. Becoming very anoying.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

could the gas line have pin holes in it adding air into while heat making this sound?


----------



## lkyfst (Mar 18, 2021)

crawford said:


> could the gas line have pin holes in it adding air into while heat making this sound?


Hmmmm everything is inside including the gas lines. I'm guessing if it had holes in it we would definitely smell the gas.


----------

